# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Help to find Bor City

## Anas

Hey,
Can someone help me finding Bor city in a map? I know that it's located in Nizhny Novgorod, but I wasn't able to locate it.
Thankx anyway

----------


## Leof

Take map of Russia
Find Moscow
Look to the SE from Moscow (not far)
You will find big point and sign *НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД* (Nizhny Novgorod) 
now the Bor city sits right on the border of Nizhny Novgorod to the NE
here's the map - both are in the middle: http://www.people.nnov.ru/rybakov/nn/map.jpg
Novgorod is marked by visible square. Bor is next to it with sign *БОР*

----------


## Бармалей

What's in Бор, anyway? I've never heard of it...

----------


## Leof

I have not either!

----------


## Rtyom

Maybe the whole town is the forest.

----------


## TATY

> Maybe the whole town is the forest.

 Бор sounds boring.

----------


## Anas

::  
Well, I have a friend in Bor, I think it's a small village and I don't know if it's interesting or not. I'm only going to my friend. 
Thanks for helping me out Leof

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

They wanted to call it bordeaux, but couldn't figure out the ending, so it just became бор

----------


## Anas

yeah I guess so   ::

----------


## Dimitri

Город Бор - один из крупнейших городов Нижегородской области, расположен на левом берегу Волги, непосредственно примыкая к Нижнему Новгороду. Численность постоянно проживающего населения - 78,2 тыс. человек. Город Бор был образован 27 ноября 1938 года.  
Основные отрасли промышленности: стекольная, машиностроение и металлообработка, строительных материалов, черная металлургия, топливная, лесная и деревообрабатывающая, легкая, пищевая. Основные виды выпускаемой продукции: стекло строительное, полированное, триплекс, сталинит, стеклопакеты, чугунное и стальное литье, трубы электросварные, силикатный кирпич, мытая шерсть, войлок, валяная обувь, торговое оборудование, пиломатериал, хлебобулочные кондитерские изделия, молочная продукция, сухие дегидрированные продукты. Промышленность города представлена 38 предприятиями. Крупнейшее из них – ОАО “Борский стекольный завод”, являющийся градообразующим и бюджетообразующим предприятие, на котором трудится 12% всех занятых в экономике города. ОАО «Борский стекольный завод» с 1998 года является структурным звеном бельгийской компании «Главербель», являющейся одним из крупнейших мировых производителей стекла и входящей в состав международного концерна АСАХИ (Япония). Кроме поставок своей продукции на российский рынок ОАО «Борский стекольный завод» экспортирует свою продукцию в страны ближнего и дальнего зарубежья: Финляндию, Болгарию, Германию, страны Балтии, всего - в более чем 30 стран Европы, Азии и Африки. Не менее значимыми для экономики района предприятиями являются: ОАО «Завод Нижегородский Теплоход», ОАО «Борский трубный завод», ОАО «Борский силикатный завод», ЗАО «Юроп Фудс ГБ» («Галина Бланка», Испания) и ряд других предприятий. 
Визитной карточкой города неизменно служат успехи в области инвестиционной политики. В рейтинге городов и районов Нижегородской области город Бор на протяжении нескольких лет занимает первое место по привлечению иностранных инвестиций на душу населения.

----------


## Anas

Thank you so much.
Actually I have downloaded the google earth software and I found the exact location of Bor City: 56 degre 56' North and 44 degre 05' East. 
Thank you all of you anyway   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Город Бор - один из крупнейших городов Нижегородской области, расположен на левом берегу Волги, непосредственно примыкая к Нижнему Новгороду. Численность постоянно проживающего населения - 78,2 тыс. человек. Город Бор был образован 27 ноября 1938 года.

 Интересно -- спасибо!

----------


## Rtyom

They all just work there. TATY's right. Boring.  ::

----------

